# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Çin Zulmü ve Dogu Türkistan >  Komünist çin'in zulüm politikası ve doğu türkistan

## ceydaaa

131.jpgÇin, 20. yüzyıla, İngiltere, Fransa, Almanya, Japonya ve Rusya gibi ülkelerin baskıları altında ezilmiş ve paramparça olmuş bir imparatorluğun kalıntıları üzerinde girdi. Ülkede imparatorluk rejimi yıkıldıktan sonra, on yıllar boyunca güçlü bir merkezi otorite kurulamadı. Ancak 1949 yılında iktidara gelen Komünist Parti ile birlikte, Çin kısa sürede büyük bir korku rejimine dönüştü. Bu dönüşüm sürecinde on milyonlarca insan söz konusu kanlı ideolojinin baskıcı ve totaliter uygulamaları nedeniyle hayatını kaybetti. İktidarını ancak şiddetle muhafaza edebilen ve komünizmin belki de en acımasız ve en vahşi uygulamasını yürürlüğe koyan Çin Komünist Partisi, tüm Çin halkı için tek tip bir yaşam ve düşünce tarzı belirledi. Bu dönem boyunca, komünist iktidarın kurallarına uymayanlar ise acımasızca yok edildi. 

Bugün görünürde komünizmin vahşi uygulamaları sona ermiştir. Artık insanlar kupon karşılığı yemek almıyor, tek tip giyinmeye zorlanmıyor, Mao'nun "küçük kırmızı kitabı"nı ezberlemedikleri için işkence görmüyorlar. Ancak komünist rejimin yeni dünya düzenine uyarlanan versiyonu tüm acımasızlığıyla hayatta... 


Çin Komünist Partisi'nin gözünde insan ancak ürettiği müddetçe değerlidir ve sadece Komünist Parti'nin belirlediği şekilde ve belirli sınırlar dahilinde düşünebilir. Düşündüklerini de aynı katı sınırlar içinde dile getirebilir. Nitekim bugün Çin'in dört bir yanında bulunan çalışma kampları, bu kamplarda çalışan milyonlarca insanı aşağılayan ve sömüren bir çalışma düzeni, halkın gözü önünde gerçekleştirilen toplu idamlar, hapishanelerde yaygın olarak başvurulan işkence yöntemleri, idam edilen mahkumların organlarının ticari malzeme olarak kullanılması, komünist yönetimin bu çirkin yüzünü ortaya koymaktadır. Buna rağmen özellikle son yirmi yıldır çeşitli basın organlarında Çin'in liberal ve demokrat bir çizgiye doğru hızla ilerlediği propagandası yapılmaktadır. Ancak burada çok önemli bir nokta göz ardı edilmektedir. Çin'in çeşitli gerekçelerle ekonomik alanda kapitalist uygulamalara geçmesi ve kapılarını bazı alanlarda yabancı yatırımcılara açmış olması, bu ülkenin siyasi yapısında ve ideolojisinde bir değişim yaşandığı anlamına gelmemektedir. Aksine yukarıda belirttiğimiz insanlık dışı uygulamalar, iktidardaki Çin Komünist Partisi'nin zihniyetinde değişen bir şey olmadığını göstermektedir. Bu sitede, bu durum tüm örnekleriyle ortaya konacaktır. 

Söz konusu komünist vahşetin en çok hedefi olan bölge ise, Uygurlu Müslüman Türklerin yaşadığı Doğu Türkistan'dır. Çin'in en batı noktasında yer alan Doğu Türkistan yaklaşık iki asırdır işgal altındadır ve özellikle son elli yıldır komünist Çin yönetiminin despot rejimi altında ezilmektedir. Doğu Türkistan, Çin'in propagandaları neticesinde dünya kamuoyu tarafından 'Xinjiang' -Sincan- (Çince "yeni kazanılmış topraklar") olarak tanınmaktadır ve çoğu insan bu topraklarda yaşanan insanlık dramından habersizdir. Oysa nüfusun çoğunluğunu Uygur kökenli Müslümanların oluşturduğu Doğu Türkistan'da, Çin Komünist Partisi tarafından, Çin'in hiçbir bölgesinde yaşanmayan boyutlarda şiddet ve baskı uygulanmaktadır. İşkence, idam, çalışma kampları, dini baskı Doğu Türkistan'da uzun yıllardır günlük hayatın bir parçası haline gelmiştir. 


Müslümanlar sadece dinlerini yaşamak istedikleri için tutuklanmakta, işkenceleri ile ünlü Çin hapishanelerinde aylar, hatta yıllar boyunca tutulmakta, özgürlük ve demokrasi taleplerini dile getirenler acımasızca idam edilmektedir. Bunun yanı sıra Çin'in asimilasyonist politikaları Doğu Türkistan'ın çoğunluğunu oluşturan Müslümanların, dillerini konuşmalarını, kültürlerini devam ettirmelerini engellemekte ve hatta diledikleri kadar çocuk sahibi olmalarını bile yasaklamaktadır. Hacca gitmeleri, namaz kılmaları ve oruç tutmaları engellenen Doğu Türkistan Müslümanlarının bekledikleri yardım ise dünyanın dört bir yanındaki vicdanlı insanlar için son derece kolaydır: Bu komünist zulmün sona ermesi için fikri bir mücadele yürütülmesi ve yaşanan zulmün tüm dünyaya duyurulması için çaba sarf edilmesi... 

Çin'in, Doğu Türkistan'ı, her türlü iletişim imkanını kısıtlayarak dünyaya kapalı bir bölge haline getirmesi, bölgede yaşanan insanlık dramının tüm boyutları ile öğrenilmesini engellemektedir. Ancak bu, Doğu Türkistan'da ezilen ve zulüm gören masum insanları unutmak ve bu konuda duyarsız davranmak için geçerli bir mazeret değildir. Bu nedenle Doğu Türkistan konusunda dünyaya hakim olan bu sessizliği ortadan kaldırmaya yönelik her türlü fikri çaba son derece önemlidir. Kapalı kapılar ardında yaşanan insanlık dışı olayların tüm boyutları ile gözler önüne serilmesi, hem bu mazlum halkın sesini duyurmasına vesile olacak, hem de dünya kamuoyunun dikkatini bu konuya çekecektir. 


Doğu Türkistan halkı yarım asırdan uzun bir süredir komünist Çin rejiminin baskısı altında ezilmektedir. Dinlerini diledikleri gibi yaşamaları engellenen Müslümanlar, oldukça zor şartlar altında yaşamlarını sürdürmeye çalışmaktadırlar. 
Bu sitede amaçlanan da, hem Çin'in dört bir yanında yarım asırdan uzun bir süredir devam eden komünist zulmün temel nedenlerini tespit etmek, hem de mazlum Doğu Türkistan halkının sesini duyurmaktır. Doğu Türkistan Müslümanlarının huzura ve güvenliğe kavuşmaları için yapılacak her türlü girişimin başarıya ulaşması, zulmün temel sebeplerinin doğru tespit edilmesi ve bunlarla gereği gibi mücadele edilmesi ile mümkündür. 

Bu sitede göreceğimiz gibi, Doğu Türkistan'a yapılan zulümlerin temel nedeni, Çin Devletine hakim olan materyalist felsefe ve komünist ideolojidir. Hayatın bir tür yaşam mücadelesi olduğunu ve ilerlemenin sadece çatışma ile sağlanabileceğini öne süren materyalist felsefenin neden olduğu şiddetin ortadan kalkması, ancak Allah'ın emrettiği ahlakın insanlar tarafından kabul edilmesi ve hayata geçirilmesi ile mümkündür. Allah insanlara adaleti, hoşgörüyü, sevgiyi, merhameti, saygıyı, fedakarlığı, paylaşmayı, özveriyi ve affediciliği emretmiştir. Farklı etnik kökenlerin, bir çatışma nedeni olmadığını, insanların birbirlerinin ırklarına, dillerine, inançlarına saygı göstermeleri gerektiğini bildirmiştir. Bu ahlak anlayışının yeryüzünde kabul görmesi, barış, huzur ve hoşgörünün tek çaresidir. Yeryüzünü bir zulüm yurdu haline getirenlerin temel dayanak noktası olan materyalist ideolojiye karşı verilecek fikri mücadele de, işte bu nedenle yeryüzünde adaletin ve barışın hakim olması için yapılması gereken en önemli mücadeledir. 

İşte bu nedenle içinde bulunduğumuz dönemde öncelikli olarak yapılması gereken şey, bir taraftan dünyadaki zulüm ve adaletsizliklere karşı çıkmak, bir yandan da bunların gerçek çözümü olan Kuran ahlakının yayılması için gösterilen çabaya hız katmaktır. Çünkü, Kuran ahlakının yaygınlaşması ile birlikte, Allah'ın izni ile, 21. yüzyıl yeryüzünden haksızlığın, adaletsizliğin, zulmün ve eziyetin kalktığı, barışın, huzurun, güvenliğin ve adaletin hakim olduğu bir çağ olacaktır. Kuran'da bu güzel dönem bize şu şekilde müjdelenmektedir:

Allah, içinizden iman edenlere ve salih amellerde bulunanlara va'detmiştir: Hiç şüphesiz onlardan öncekileri nasıl 'güç ve iktidar sahibi' kıldıysa, onları da yeryüzünde 'güç ve iktidar sahibi' kılacak, kendileri için seçip beğendiği dinlerini kendilerine yerleşik kılıp sağlamlaştıracak ve onları korkularından sonra güvenliğe çevirecektir... (Nur Suresi, 55)
alıntı

----------

